# I've Been Fuenteed!!!



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

When Matt257 was a newbie to CL. I sent him his first bomb from across the pond. Earlier this week he whacked me, unsuspectingly. And the sticks he whacked me with are some of the best in the world. I was caught with my mouth open and drooling. I'm still in awe. THANK YOU!!! Your BOTL from across the pond, Gerry You know what this means.....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done matt! Gerry deserved a little beat down!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> Well done matt! Gerry deserved a little beat down!


That's IT.... The beatings will now commence!!! I hope you have some humi room Patrick!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit Matt...


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome, bombing! You really rattled the teeth in his skull, Matt. I imagine he is having a bit of a sticky wicket trying to figure out how to bomb you back after that one!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

taken down with quadruple A fire


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *deuce* http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=294897#post294897 
_Well done matt! Gerry deserved a little beat down!_



howland1998 said:


> That's IT.... The beatings will now commence!!! I hope you have some humi room Patrick!!!


Patrick, Patrick, Patrick, you had to provoke him didn't you... :eeek:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

DOZER said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deuce* http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=294897#post294897
> _Well done matt! Gerry deserved a little beat down!_
> 
> Patrick, Patrick, Patrick, you had to provoke him didn't you... :eeek:


I didnt do anything:mumbles:

:brick:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

deuce said:


> I didnt do anything:mumbles:
> 
> :brick:


You know what you did:roflmao: BTW great hit nothing like being Fuente bombed!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Well done Mathew!Great hit*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Those are some great sticks, that's pretty close to what I just bought the other day.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Way to go Matt!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks more like an ICBM than a mere bomb!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

very nice enjoy some of my favorites


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice bombing bro.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Marvelous!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> That's IT.... The beatings will now commence!!! I hope you have some humi room Patrick!!!


ooooo, Patrick, your in trouble now!!

Glad you got the smokes Gerry. You definately deserve them


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't get much better than that


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Bomb!!


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice hit man. :dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, Matthew thinks he can do this "bombingthinks" unpunisht! I don't think he come undamaged out this! It don't take long before he come's in "friendly" fire!! :mrcool:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man he pounded you something fierce
way to go!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dude can you still walk? very nice


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice.. Time to light em up!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Bout dang time someone smacked Gerry around a bit. Nice job Matt!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> Bout dang time someone smacked Gerry around a bit. Nice job Matt!


thats basically all i said and now gerry has it out for me:brick:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great smack Matt - It is hard to beat Aturo Fuentes.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Yeah, Matthew thinks he can do this "bombingthinks" unpunisht! I don't think he come undamaged out this! It don't take long before he come's in "friendly" fire!! :mrcool:


Hmmmm, is that a threat?!? Im pretty well bunkered in!! Bring it on!! :mrcool::wazzapp:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

An *F* Bomb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Them there guys across the pond have been taking care of business--and from what I've seen Gerry you were over due--Nice selection Matt--very nice indeed!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice smokes


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome hit


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> An *F* Bomb!!!!!!!!!


Hah! :roflmao:


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

:dribble: That bomb is far worth the damage taken!


----------

